# Share your day September 2013



## TICA

September already folks - where did the summer go?   Seems like it has been a whirlwind summer and feel like I've missed it in a way.  Been soooo busy dealing with sickness in the family but everything appears to be back on track so better times ahead.

Started cleaning tack yesterday and only have one bridle and half the saddle left to do.  My saddle has lots of tooled leather so that requires cleaning with a toothbrush, but it looks lovely when finished so am hoping to finish it off today.

Happy September my friends.  Here's hoping it will be a productive one!!nthego:


----------



## rkunsaw

Gonna be another hot one today. We need some rain but not likely to get any. I've been trying to get the grass and weeds killed in the main garden. Also cleaning up the shop some. Some of my fall cabbage is dying, dunno why. I put some more seeds in the ground I hope I get enough to make a crock of kraut.

Wishing everyone a great September.


----------



## Katybug

Happy September to all!  I'll be busy this month organizing drawers & closets, with a lot of discarding/donating, in preparation for my employer's move.  He's downsizing, thank goodness.  I actually enjoy doing this, and it's an easy way to make money now that our lil guy is back in school and doesn't require my nanny services.  The man never throws anything away. he's sentimental that way.  I LOL when I find Xmas cards from 1998 and every year going forward!  To say that I have my work cut out for me is a mild understatement.


----------



## rkunsaw

Surprise,surprise, we did get some rain yesterday evening. Don't know how much but a pretty good shower. I cut up a bunch of scrap wood for kindling. We have plenty of firewood but there are some dead trees I need to cut down and cut into firewood too.


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> Surprise,surprise, we did get some rain yesterday evening. Don't know how much but a pretty good shower. I cut up a bunch of scrap wood for kindling. We have plenty of firewood but there are some dead trees I need to cut down and cut into firewood too.



*Good for you in finally getting rain, RK.  Hope you enjoy your cozy fires.
*


----------



## Pappy

Good Labor Day to all. Rainy here in the beach. Last night we had a real boomer. Tremendous lightning strikes for about an hour. Restless night in the campgrounds. :yeah:


----------



## That Guy

Watched Hitchcock's "Shadow of a Doubt" on the toob last night.  Great flick.  Awoke about 0530, read for awhile and thought about getting up to greet the dawn . . . went back to sleep.  Ahhhh, long weekends rule.


----------



## Pappy

Another bad storm Monday. Had minimal damage to some campers awnings. The white specks in the pics I posted is hail. Lots and lots of it followed by high gusty winds. It looked like it had snowed after it was over.


----------



## Jillaroo

_*You look like you have been copping heaps, the hail stones were huge hope it calms down soon for you.*_


----------



## dbeyat45

Pappy, where was that?  Are you travelling at the moment?


----------



## Pappy

dbeyat45 said:


> Pappy, where was that?  Are you travelling at the moment?



This is in Sylvan Beach, NY. We live in the campgrounds May thru Oct. and then we go to our residents in Florida for the winter months. This is our 14th year doing this.


----------



## SifuPhil

Hail in the summer and hurricanes in the winter - I am SO envious! :cheerful:

You must have got the storm that we got Monday - down here it was just rain, but heavy and for only a fairly short time. I hesitate to call it a squall but it was close to being one. 

I think I saw the ducks getting on the southbound #14 bus ...


----------



## Pappy

Yep Phil, keeps things exciting but it beats the heck out of shoveling that white stuff.

other than that, I had a great afternoon. Got together with my old school buddy that I haven't seen for 40 years. We reminisced most of the afternoon away. I wish I had his memory. He brought up things we did that I had completely forgotten about. 

Storms are over and it is cloudy and cooler today.


----------



## TICA

Woke up, put the howling orange cat outside at 6:30, went back to bed.  Up again @ 7:00 (should have stayed up the first time) fed the dogs and out they went.  Coffee and more coffee, showered and dressed.  Unloaded the dishwasher, decided to clean it while empty - not as easy as it sounds, hard to get in there with the door in the way.  Reloaded the dishwasher.  More coffee.   Took the old caulking off the bathtub, scrubbed it down with Javex, wiped it all off and waiting for it to dry before recaulking.  Put a load of laundry in, contemplated mowing the lawn and decided not to do it today.  Browsed the internet looking for nothing in particular.  One more coffee and turned the pot off.

Took some pork chops out of the freezer for dinner and going to try a new recipe in the slow cooker where you put cherry pie filling on them. Think I'm taking a chance with that one, but oh well.  Going to run the vacuum through the house while waiting for the US Open Tennis championships to start and that should take care of the rest of my mundane day.


----------



## That Guy

TICA, reading about your "mundane" day has made me very tired...

Yea!  Friday!  How come a short week takes so long to end???  Looking forward to enjoying some college football, US Open Tennis, America's Cup Sailing and an old movie or two on the toob tomorrow; that is if I don't spend the entire day outside enjoying the beautiful weather.


----------



## Katybug

TICA said:


> Woke up, put the howling orange cat outside at 6:30, went back to bed.  Up again @ 7:00 (should have stayed up the first time) fed the dogs and out they went.  Coffee and more coffee, showered and dressed.  Unloaded the dishwasher, decided to clean it while empty - not as easy as it sounds, hard to get in there with the door in the way.  Reloaded the dishwasher.  More coffee.   Took the old caulking off the bathtub, scrubbed it down with Javex, wiped it all off and waiting for it to dry before recaulking.  Put a load of laundry in, contemplated mowing the lawn and decided not to do it today.  Browsed the internet looking for nothing in particular.  One more coffee and turned the pot off.
> 
> Took some pork chops out of the freezer for dinner and going to try a new recipe in the slow cooker where you put cherry pie filling on them. Think I'm taking a chance with that one, but oh well.  Going to run the vacuum through the house while waiting for the US Open Tennis championships to start and that should take care of the rest of my mundane day.



Your chops will be great!  I think fruit with them really enhances the dish.  Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## TICA

I agree that short weeks seem longer.  You need to retire That Guy, then all of your days will be Friday.


----------



## That Guy

Retirement looms, TICA.  Just not sure when but it's on the horizon which helps.  There's light at the end of the tunnel.  Actually, looking forward to all my days being Saturday.  Much better....


----------



## Warrigal

Today is election day but I voted early last Thursday so I'm staying at home and baking.
I have a lumberjack cake in the oven now and after lunch (it's noon  now) I will make a hummingbird cake.
That way tomorrow will be sweet whoever wins government.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jillaroo

_I'm on my bike now Warrigal, save me some i won't be long , i love Hummingbird cake_


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday, I would rather forget. Youv'e heard the term, Better living through chemistry? Long story short, took new drug, reaction from pill, shakes, dizzy, shooting BP, no sleep at all, sick to stomach and several other little things.
Spent afternoon in emergency room while doctors looked, nurses jabbed , and three people making sure my insurance was active. God, I hate hospitals. A little better this morning.

On the positive side, my oldest son who lives in Tacoma, WA, will be here Monday for a 5 day stay. Haven't seen him in 5 years. He is retired Army and now is a postman in the Tacoma area. Welcome home, son. :happy:


----------



## Jillaroo

_That's no good Pappy, it's a worry when meds have side effects i hope they have changed them, i hate hospitals too but must admit the Nurses are fantastic, do hope you will be feeling better after a good nights sleep_


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Yesterday, I would rather forget. Youv'e heard the term, Better living through chemistry? Long story short, took new drug, reaction from pill, shakes, dizzy, shooting BP, no sleep at all, sick to stomach and several other little things.
> Spent afternoon in emergency room while doctors looked, nurses jabbed , and three people making sure my insurance was active. God, I hate hospitals. A little better this morning.



So sorry to hear of your ordeal Pappy. ..hope you are feeling better today,  and that you've gotten the bad medicine mostly out of your system.  
We're nothing but guinea pigs for those mad scientists. 
The new drugs being promoted are getting way too scary .... they all seem to come with a list of warnings and side affects the length of your arm.  


> Better living through chemistry?


I think it might be a good dance album, but that's about it!

Glad you'll get to see your son soon.  That should be an uplifter.  Take care while you're on the mend.


----------



## Katybug

Today is eye exam day.  I haven't had one in a couple years and know my eyes have gotten worse.  I'm hoping I can make the frames (sunglasses & reg glasses) I have work for me and that they will put the new prescription in them.  The money isn't so much the issue, it's just that I love the frames I have and why buy new ones?  They're only a couple years old and it took me a long time to find ones I really like.

One of my least favorite stores, Wal-Mart, says they will do it for $100 per pair, but all their stores are way outside town and there will be a gazillion people there on Saturday.  I already know the Vision Centers aren't going to be nearly as reasonably priced. I was told by the dr's office that if I have cataracts, my supplemental insurance with Medicare will pay for the dr's visit, excluding my co-pay.  

Also have to stop at the Farmer's Market, another crowded place, but then the rest of the day is all mine.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> Yesterday, I would rather forget. Youv'e heard the term, Better living through chemistry? Long story short, took new drug, reaction from pill, shakes, dizzy, shooting BP, no sleep at all, sick to stomach and several other little things.
> Spent afternoon in emergency room while doctors looked, nurses jabbed , and three people making sure my insurance was active. God, I hate hospitals. A little better this morning.
> 
> On the positive side, my oldest son who lives in Tacoma, WA, will be here Monday for a 5 day stay. Haven't seen him in 5 years. He is retired Army and now is a postman in the Tacoma area. Welcome home, son. :happy:



*I'm so glad to hear you're better.  You probably read a recent thread discussing the nasty side effects that accompany some meds, worse than the symptoms of the illness.  What a terrible experience for you, but good they found the reason for the problem.

Good to hear your son will be visiting and know that will speed your recovery.  Hope you have a wonderful reunion.
*


----------



## Pappy

I guess one good thing about my hospital visit was that they did find a problem with a heartbeat. Called A fib or something. Blood thinners here we come. 

Katybug: Good luck finding glasses that you like.


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> I guess one good thing about my hospital visit was that they did find a problem with a heartbeat. Called A fib or something. Blood thinners here we come.
> 
> Katybug: Good luck finding glasses that you like.



*Then it turned out in your favor after all....not what you wanted to hear, but something that will add to your life quality.  You're the 3rd person I've heard of recently who went in for one thing and they found something of far more importance.  In one case, it was cancer that would have gone undetected and not treatable had they not found it at such an early stage.  Glad they found the more serious issue for you. And tho blood thinners are not a walk in the park, they're life saving.  Wishing you well, Pappy....
*


----------



## Warrigal

Count your blessings Pappy. 
As Katybug says this event has turned out to be quite fortuitous for you.
Someone up there is watching out for you.

I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## Pappy

Thanks Warrigal... I have much to be thankful for. No serious problems over the years so it kind of takes time to sink in. Anything pertaining to the heart should not be taken lightly. I see the heart doctor Wedsday and will know more then.

i thank God the day I found this forum. Previous forums were people always fighting about something. I'm not a good debater but I do love to reminisce.


----------



## That Guy

Pappy said:


> i thank God the day I found this forum. Previous forums were people always fighting about something. I



No they weren't!!!  layful:


----------



## That Guy

I'm glad you found the forum, too, Pappy.  I'm glad I found the forum.  I'm glad every nice person here found the forum.  Glad.  Glad. Glad.  Ain't life grand?


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> No they weren't!!!  layful:




Were too, dammit!!!!!   :rofl:


----------



## Anne

Katybug, good luck with the glasses; we need to go in soon for new ones, too.  Sheesh, we were just in a bit over a year ago, and our eyesight diminishing already.  

Pappy, I hate drugs and hospitals too; but glad you did find what was wrong and hopefully, they can fix it.  I don't go in for checkups, but guess I should - have visited ER a couple times too; when I wasn't watchful.


----------



## Pappy

Happy, Happy, Pappy.....


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> Were too, dammit!!!!!   :rofl:



:beaten:


----------



## Bee

I have family staying for the week-end and later this morning we will be attending the Harwich Motor Cycle Run, this event is now in it's 14th year and it is in aid of the Essex Air Ambulance service which is run by charity.

This is a great family day out with live entertainment on the green, but to see all those motor cycles is the highlight of the day for me, I just love motor cycles.

Extract from their advert........................._*....The Motorcycle Run is the biggest and longest running event in the Charity’s fundraising calendar and is now in its 14th year. Over 5,000 bikers take part every year and more than 2,000 visitors descend on Harwich. This ever popular event raises vital funds to keep the emergency helicopter flying and saving lives.

Gates open at 8am - the 60 mile run starts at Ford Dunton Technical Centre in Laindon where bikers will be entertained by motorcycle stunt shows and more! At 11am they then follow a police-approved route finishing in Harwich for the fantastic Family Festival on Harwich Green with live entertainment. *_


----------



## Jillaroo

_*Well it wasa bewdiful day here as usual, today is my birthday turned 39 again,

 my daughter came over and we sat here drinking Cappuccino and eating cake and now all i have to do is win heaps of money from all the lotto tickets she gave me{she never knows what to buy me, a car wash would have been fine}just been relaxing and looking at all the lovely plants i could buy on Ebay my fav site.
                It was 26c here today which is warm for spring so it looks like we may have a hot summer, hope everyone has had a nice weekend like i did.*_


----------



## Diwundrin

Happy Birthday Jilly, glad it's been a goodun.   


Let's face it the older we get the more we appreciate 'em.


----------



## Pappy

Warm and humid Saturday. Wife worked in the campground office so I took it easy and watched some college football and NASCAR last night. 
Happy belated birthday, Jillaroo.


----------



## Jillaroo

*Thanks Pappy it's not belated it is still sunday the 8th my birthday*


----------



## Jillaroo

_*Thanks Di it is always good to see another birthday*_


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> Thanks Warrigal... I have much to be thankful for. No serious problems over the years so it kind of takes time to sink in. Anything pertaining to the heart should not be taken lightly. I see the heart doctor Wedsday and will know more then.
> 
> i thank God the day I found this forum. Previous forums were people always fighting about something. I'm not a good debater but I do love to reminisce.



*I'm with you, Pappy, so grateful for this wonderful board with such gracious people.  I've never known one like this without some degree of arguments and disagreements among some of the members.  That makes me so uncomfortable.  Let's keep our fingers crossed it stays that way and that trouble makers don't find this place. (wink!) 
*


----------



## JustBonee

Birthday wishes from another Virgo!  :rose:


----------



## Jillaroo

_*Thanks Bonnie*_


----------



## Katybug

Happy Birthday, Jill.  Wishing you a wonderful year!:love_heart:


----------



## Jillaroo

_*Thanks so much Katy*_


----------



## TICA

Happy 39th Jillaroo!  Sounds like you had a lovely day with your daughter.   Many more to come!


----------



## Pam

Happy birthday, Jillaroo.


----------



## Pam

> I have family staying for the week-end and later this morning we will be  attending the Harwich Motor Cycle Run, this event is now in it's 14th  year and it is in aid of the Essex Air Ambulance service which is run by  charity.



Bee... I hope you enjoyed your day and had good weather for it. I know how much you like motor bikes!  All in a very good cause too.


----------



## Anne

Hope you're having a wonderful weekend, Bee!!  Are the bikes Harleys??  

Happy Birthday, Jillaroo!!!  Great to be 39 again, isn't it!!!      :happybday:


----------



## SifuPhil

Happy Natal Day, Jilly - may ye have fair winds 'n' followin' seas forever!

I hired a male stripper for your special day ...


----------



## That Guy

Happy Birthday, Jillaroo!  I'm a spring baby, too (well not exactly the appointed moment just yet but close enough) . . . although in the Northern Hemisphere.  All the best to you!!!


----------



## That Guy

Another beautiful day.  Although the fog did creep in slowly over night it has burned off.  Had coffee with Hello Kitty, refilled bird feeders while she "attacked" me from behind various trees, checked on US Open Tennis and gonna throw some clothes in the wash while I watch Serena do her thing on the court.  All in all . . . a typical Sunday...


----------



## Bee

Pam said:


> Bee... I hope you enjoyed your day and had good weather for it. I know how much you like motor bikes!  All in a very good cause too.




Thanks Pam, we had a great day and apart from two very small showers the weather was great.

Here is a couple of photos, they are not that good, as you can imagine with that many people milling about, it was difficult to get good shots.






This next one, I thought would do me to nip to the supermarket for my weekly shop.


----------



## Bee

Anne said:


> Hope you're having a wonderful weekend, Bee!!  Are the bikes Harleys??
> 
> Happy Birthday, Jillaroo!!!  Great to be 39 again, isn't it!!!      :happybday:



Thanks Anne, it was a great week-end, it is now 7.30pm Sunday night here and the family are now on their way home.

There were Harleys there but as you can imagine with 5000 bikes there was every make that there is out there.


----------



## Pam

Nice pics... yes, I could see you doing your shopping in that one, Bee.


----------



## Jillaroo

SifuPhil said:


> Happy Natal Day, Jilly - may ye have fair winds 'n' followin' seas forever!
> 
> I hired a male stripper for your special day ...
> 
> View attachment 2493



_* Oh yeah baby, there is a god. Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone and Phil that picture will be filed on my computer for future reference , hot hot hot*_


----------



## TICA

Took the garbage to the curb this morning, threw in a load of laundry, chatted with the neighbor for a bit, went shopping and bought two new night table lamps, two floor mats and some groceries, played with the dogs and now am going to clean out my car.  I tend to use it as a truck so it REALLY needs a good cleaning.   Men's final in tennis is on this evening's agenda.


----------



## Pappy

Another drs. Appt. Then to Walmart for scrips and a blow up mattress for my visiting son from Tacoma, WA.Should be here sometime this evening.


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Another drs. Appt. Then to Walmart for scrips and a blow up mattress for my visiting son from Tacoma, WA.Should be here sometime this evening.



Hope you get good news at the doctor Pappy, and have a wonderful visit with your son.


----------



## That Guy

Got the car serviced first thing this morning.  Thought I would have the usual leisurely drive to the shop . . . NOT.  Wreck on the road turned things into the proverbial parking lot.  Grrrrrrrr....


----------



## TICA

Folded some laundry, washed the pots from last night (I'm a big believer in soaking), took some shoes in for repair, bought some bathroom tiles as I'm having some replaced, met a friend for lunch and now mid afternoon, I'm home.   Beautiful day, so may just sit on the deck for a bit.
I've been saying I was going to clean out my car for days so if I get some energy, might give that a go.  Then again, might not!


----------



## Pappy

A good day. My three kids are together for the first time in years. We toured some of the old houses, schools and reminisced about times growing up. My oldest is 55 and youngest is 50 years old. How much they have matured over the years. Love them dearly......


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> A good day. My three kids are together for the first time in years. We toured some of the old houses, schools and reminisced about times growing up. My oldest is 55 and youngest is 50 years old. How much they have matured over the years. Love them dearly......



*What a wonderful time you must be having, Pappy, and making some more treasured memories.  
*


----------



## Katybug

Today was good, but I had to get up early.  I would rather tell you about tomorrow when I'm not going in 'till 11...and so looking forward to that.  Getting up early is the only negative I have about working and cherish the days I don't have to.


----------



## Jillaroo

_*I have some plants to put in my pot garden today if my back lets me, petunias, into the large pot i have a Yukka in and i have to pot a Mona Lavender which is a lovely plant, and for some bright colour i am putting some bright orange portulacas into one of the pots.


           After that some housework gosh i love that, i am a shocking liar*_


----------



## Anne

Ahh, Pappy, have a wonderful time with the 'kids'.   I know, not kids anymore, but so nice to get together and remember things.

nothing going on here today, too warm to be out long.  Gonna watch the presidents speech tonight....Ho-hum........


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today's our 37th anniversary, not doing anything special, just enjoying home sweet home. :love_heart:


----------



## Katybug

Congratulations to both of you.  You two are both very lucky to have found a happy and committed relationship.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Anne

Happy Anniversary to you both, Seabreeze!!!   How wonderful you've been enjoying each other's company all these years!!!  :cheers:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Anne and Katybug! :love_heart:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Happy 37th Anniverary to you Seabreeze & your husband_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thank you Jill! :bighug:


----------



## terra

SeaBreeze said:


> Today's our 37th anniversary, not doing anything special, just enjoying home sweet home. :love_heart:



Good onya SeaBreeze !...  well done !

 I gottaa agree with 'cos there's no place like home !


----------



## Diwundrin

Oh happy day all round! 

  Congrats SB on the anniversary, and Pappy on the reunion.
Good luck with those  'lacas Jilly.

I'm having a good day too.   I'm baaack!  Made it up the Kamikaze Hway to Woopi* (nearest town with shops), got the essentials and made it home alive and with the car in no worse condition than usual.  Winnnnerrrrr!   

Sorry, first foray out of town on my own at the wheel for months so I'm feeling pretty chuffed with myself.:wiggle:

**If you're looking for Woopi on a map it's Woolgoolga.  Down here Woop Woop was the equivalent nickname to Hicksville  for dead end towns.  It's always been called Woopi by the locals since at least the 1920s.  Even the shops use Woopi on their signs, easier to write and say than it's full handle, and we kind of like it.  It started life in the late 1800s as a couple of slab huts and a timber mill so it really was 'Woop Woop' in it's infancy.


Not a bad beach for 'Hicksville' though. (and that's just the town beach, better ones either side of it.)   The shops run along parallel to the beach and I've eaten fish 'n chips at that table a few times too.
(not my photos, off a net site.)


----------



## Jillaroo

_Di my lovely neighbour is coming to help me with the plants as i am still having big dizzy spells, glad your shopping trip went well good onya_


----------



## Diwundrin

Treasure helpful neighbours Jilly, glad to hear that.

More of those long lunches mightn't be too far off.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Terra and Di!


----------



## Jillaroo

Diwundrin said:


> Treasure helpful neighbours Jilly, glad to hear that.
> 
> More of those long lunches mightn't be too far off.



_Oh yes it's about time we had a dinner date again Di, just tell me when you feel up to it_


----------



## Warrigal

Diwundrin, I'm glad to hear that you are not confined to barracks all the time

We find Woolgoolga a pleasant stopover on the way to the Sunshine coast in Queensland from Sydney.
Coffs Harbour is good too.


----------



## Diwundrin

Tks Warri, I've spent more time under house arrest than a Chinese dissident lately but things are about as good as they're going to get now so time to brace up and break out.


----------



## Jillaroo

And now you are able to come out dining , i am stuck here having dizzy spells sheesh


----------



## TICA

Regular old day so far.  Cleaned the kitchen, took one of the dogs to get his nails trimmed - such a drama queen he is!  You'd swear she was taking off his leg, but he gets a little better every time.  Tomorrow, I'll take the other one to get his done.  Need to pick up some groceries for my mother, then having an early dinner with some friends at a new restaurant in town.  Looking forward to that as it has been too long since we have gotten together.  

Jillaroo, I hope your dizzy spells go away!  Have you been to a Doctor?


----------



## That Guy

Gotta to into work early for a meeting.  Yawn...


----------



## Jillaroo

_Tica wrote_
                      Jillaroo, I hope your dizzy spells go away! Have you been to a Doctor?

_Tica it is a common occurance due to a severe neck injury i have, i have a bad back and in bed in order to turn over sometimes i dig my head into the pillow to turn and put my neck out again, so far so good i haven't had one since 7pm last night, so i would be grateful if you know of a company that sells new bodies lol_


----------



## veejay

Our usual Friday, go to our fave Fish n Chip  shop for lunch,  not religious Friday meal,  just the only day we have the chance to get there and it is usually worth it. Most other days of the week taken up with regular activities Docs appointments and carer help visits.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been rainy all day, feelin' lazy, just stayed home and did a little laundry from the camper.  *Veejay*, I love a good fish and chip dinner, we had some good ones on the Oregon Coast.  *Jill*, sorry to hear of your dizzy spells, sounds like you need a good pillow, do you use anything special like memory foam?  *TICA*, hope you have a nice time with your friends.


----------



## JustBonee

Welcome back home Seabreeze! ... I'm hearing about all the rain/flooding in Colorado on the evening news  .. 
Hope things are okay in your area.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I have a great memory foam pillow Seabreeze one that is designed to have your head in the correct position and i can remove pieces to suit my needs, i would be lost without it.    _


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Bonnie! :girl_hug:  There's been some bad flooding in Colorado, that's for sure!  Since we came home from our (shortened) camping trip, it's pretty much been raining non-stop here.  It gets light and then heavy again, lots of cars floating around and people's homes being flooded.  We're lucky not to have any damage from the rain, except maybe a little flooding into our old storage shed.  We just stayed home today, some local streets are high with water.

Jill, I never heard of a memory foam pillow that has removable pieces, that's interesting.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I just tried to find the name of it but no luck, it is shaped larger on one end and lower on the other and has horizontal lines in the foam, and you can lift up a flap and remove a couple of pieces to suit your requirements, that would have to have them in USA, i have never seen them in department stores only in chemists or as you say Drugstores, they are worth every cent._


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jillaroo said:


> _I just tried to find the name of it but no luck, it is shaped larger on one end and lower on the other and has horizontal lines in the foam, and you can lift up a flap and remove a couple of pieces to suit your requirements, that would have to have them in USA, i have never seen them in department stores only in chemists or as you say Drugstores, they are worth every cent._



I just found this one online, sounds like something similar.  http://creativecomfortstore.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51


----------



## Jillaroo

_You clever girl Seabreeze  that's the one, that didn't take you long _


----------



## That Guy

I'm sorry you are having dizzy spells, Jillaroo.  I thought they just came naturally . . .


----------



## That Guy

Woo Hoo!  Bike arrived today.  Now, just gotta get it built and coast away downhill at breakneck speed.  Getting back uphill will be another thing altogether . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> Woo Hoo!  Bike arrived today.  Now, just gotta get it built and coast away downhill at breakneck speed.  Getting back uphill will be another thing altogether . . .



Congrats That Guy, share a photo when it's all put together!


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Congrats That Guy, share a photo when it's all put together!



Uhm . . . I was a photographer (I know.  I know) but now that everybody's got a camera I do not...

But, here's what the bike looks like:  Worksman Wounded Warrior Deystoyer







And, of course, here I'll be enjoying the ride!


----------



## Diwundrin

Enjoy the toy TG.  Never ridden a bicycle in my life.  Fell off a motorbike once.  It was still stationary at the time! No sense of balance at all.



We've just been indulged in a free aerobatics display!  4 stunt planes have been practicing out over the beach and buzzing our little burg occasionally.

There's a big car rally on around here at the weekend, guess they're gearing up for that.  Something novel for us to watch  anyway.


----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


> Woo Hoo!  Bike arrived today.  Now, just gotta get it built and *coast away downhill at breakneck speed*.  Getting back uphill will be another thing altogether . . .



Enjoy that new ride of yours!   ..  Hope you won't have to order another bike too soon. :numbness:


Today, I've got a lunch time date with my granddaughter at her new school where she just started kindergarten.  On Fridays, parents and grandparents can come and join them for lunch.  She's all excited about it! ...  Me too! .. should be a good time.

Funny, how in a few short years, all that changes ....


----------



## TICA

Had a lovely dinner with friends last night!  We all worked together at one time or another so spent 3 hours eating and catching up on the news and that only made me realize that I DO NOT miss working.  Miss the people, not the drama so as long as we get together once in while, I'm a happy camper!    Took Digby (dog) to get his nails done this morning and lucked out as it has been pouring here all morning.  I happened to hit a break in the weather.  Stopped raining just before I left and as soon as I got home, the sky opened up again so now I'm snug in the house, dogs sleeping and cats hiding but a pretty quiet day.  

I go crazy just sitting around, so think I'll wipe out the pot and pan shelves.  Should really be tackling the attic but that's gonna be a huge job and I have to be in the mood!

Have a good day everyone and for those in flood zones - take care!!!


----------



## TICA

That Guy said:


> Uhm . . . I was a photographer (I know.  I know) but now that everybody's got a camera I do not...
> 
> But, here's what the bike looks like:  Worksman Wounded Warrior Deystoyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, here I'll be enjoying the ride!



I missed this post!   I used to ride bikes all over the Province when I was younger but haven't had one for years!  I live in the boonies and it wouldn't really be a great mode of transportation for the things I need to get done but that might change - who knows!!  Can't wait to hear about your bike experiences - hope you'll wear a helmet - crazy drivers out there so be careful!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bonnie, sounds very sweet, nice to see your granddaughter get excited like that, enjoy! :love_heart:  TICA, good that you had an enjoyable dinner with friends.  It's been raining here day and night, and I have to force myself to get anything useful done around the house.  Need to do some more laundry from the camping trip today, but happy to just mosey around the house doing very little.  Rain is nice every now and then, wouldn't want it to continue for weeks though. :rain: That Guy, enjoy your ride, but be careful if you have to ride in traffic.  When I do ride my bike, it's never in the streets, only on bike paths.


----------



## Diwundrin

I'm watching some footage of the Colorado floods, not looking good, hope you're all keeping your feet dry.

I'm enjoying listening to our first storm for months and first rain for weeks.  It's a world of contrasts isn't it?


----------



## That Guy

Somebody que that horrible "Friday" song!  Yea!


----------



## TICA

Grey day here, Gabrielle is still moving off the coast so expecting some more rain.  Did the grocery shopping for my Mother and also picked up a few things for my sister this morning.  Had a quick visit with both and made it home before the rain started again.   Was hoping to get to the land this afternoon and clear some brush, but doesn't look like that will be happening unless the sky clears up in a hurry.  Not much on the tube so think I might try and finish a book that I started months ago.  Will have to go back a couple of chapters to remember what was happening.

Kinda bored!!!


----------



## Pappy

The kids have left to return to their lives and families. It was great to have all three back together again. We spent one day checking out old homesteads and visiting their schools. The three of them spent one day finding and photographing grave sites of their deceased relatives. Also, visiting old friends. Don't know when we will do it again.

the big campground closing party is starting soon so I better get ready for some wining and dining.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like a nice visit Pappy, enjoy yourself at the party.  

 Today I just did some food shopping, and am about to wash the kitchen floor.  It's white patterned vinyl, and with the dog bringing in mud and dirt everyday, it's hard to keep clean with just a mop.  I actually get down on my hands and knees, and use one of those small Mr. Clean Magic Erasers, then go over it with a soapy mop...lasts around a week before it looks dingy again.

Should have had my head examined when I bought that linoleum, and it also has a seam down the middle of the floor because it only came in narrow widths.  Well, since day one, the seam has a dirty yellowish look to it from the glue they used.  My old linoleum was brown, should have stuck with the color of dirt, LOL. layful:


----------



## Jillaroo

_I have great sympathy for you SB as i used to own a house that had white tiles in the kitchen and bathroom etc and it drove me insane trying to keep them clean, in the end i found plain white vinegar the best, plus it dries quickly._


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Jilly, I'm far from a neatnick at home, not too fussy about housecleaning...but some things can only be left alone for so long.   I did add mild dish soap and vinegar to the mop water.  After the magic eraser, I mopped...finished off with a rinse of lemon juice in the water, and just a drop of dish soap...smelled good.  With the furkids, I don't like to use strong detergents.  I used to use Ajax scouring powder and a sponge to clean that floor...but getting all of that up in the rinse was really hard.  Now I don't want to use anything with bleach around the pets.


----------



## That Guy

Was so wound up after working all week, didn't sleep much and watched the Jack London classic "Sea Wolf" (Robinson, Lupino, Garfield . . . 1941).  Gotta read the book, again.

So, stayed up watching dawn come.  Watched some college football.  Tomorrow, gotta finally make room in the shed for storing new bike.


----------



## Diwundrin

Have you tried a steam mop SB?  Makes mopping soooo much easier. I cheat and spray some Ajax spray 'n wipe or similar over the lino then hit with the steam.

This pattern helps heaps too, doesn't show any missed bits.


----------



## dbeyat45

Waiting on a phone call from #2 son whose wife has just gone into labour for their third, our fifth grandchild.
I'm going to celebrate in advance .....


----------



## Jillaroo

_*Good onya Grandpops, let us know when your grandchild is born*_


----------



## Diwundrin

Congrats and give us an update DB.  (If you're still up to it. 

)


----------



## Warrigal

Hoping all goes well and you have news soon.
:joyous:


----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


> Was so wound up after working all week, didn't sleep much and watched the Jack London classic "Sea Wolf" (Robinson, Lupino, Garfield . . . 1941).  Gotta read the book, again.
> 
> So, stayed up watching dawn come.  Watched some college football.  Tomorrow, gotta finally make room in the shed for storing new bike.



Sorry about the Cal lose.   I watched a bunch of games yesterday ... and always follow Ohio State and LSU.  
There  seems to be one bizarre game each week .. and yesterday's had to be Wisconsin and Arizona State.  .. big oop! at the 4 second mark to finish the game and hand it to ASU.

Today  ... for me it's  Texans,  then Manning face-off,  and night cap of SF and Seattle...







That's my day and week-end ...


----------



## dbeyat45

Warrigal said:


> Hoping all goes well and you have news soon.
> :joyous:


Thanks Warrigal ..... this was #4, Kai Jacob:



#5 will be just as beautiful, whether boy or girl.  Comes from a great breeding line.


----------



## JustBonee

.. That picture is just adorable!  Congrats on 4 and 5 and all the rest!!


----------



## Jillaroo

_Kai is very cute DB, of course he looks like his Grandpa  _


----------



## Pappy

I had mentioned earlier that Sat. Was our camp closing party. We actually close Oct. 15th but our landlord always throws a big bash for us. Lots of food and a DJ for entertainment. The picture with all the people milling around is where the beer tap is. The kids had a great hay ride and then we grown- ups went. Good time all but was real cold.


----------



## That Guy

Happy party time, Pappy!


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> Sorry about the Cal lose.   I watched a bunch of games yesterday ... and always follow Ohio State and LSU.
> There  seems to be one bizarre game each week .. and yesterday's had to be Wisconsin and Arizona State.  .. big oop! at the 4 second mark to finish the game and hand it to ASU.
> 
> Today  ... for me it's  Texans,  then Manning face-off,  and night cap of SF and Seattle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my day and week-end ...



Hate to admit it, but was expecting the CAL game to go badly.  My mom hated OSU and the loss is tough.  Am looking forward to the 49r game and laugh at the obnoxious Manning brothers competing.


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> This is in Sylvan Beach, NY. We live in the campgrounds May thru Oct. and then we go to our residents in Florida for the winter months. This is our 14th year doing this.



*I'm not sure it would work for me, but you folks who have winter & summer residences have the best of both worlds. Great pix, Pappy.
*


----------



## Katybug

We did a yard and garden tour this weekend and that was fun, the best of the best.


----------



## Warrigal

Saturday was our church market day where we try to raise a bit of money to keep the church building maintained. For the past decade I have been the 'plant lady', growing all sorts of hardy plants to sell cheaply and it has been a fairly good earner. However I am becoming more arthritic of late and have lost interest in the plants so the returns have been diminishing over time.

I've become more interested in food and baking, particularly as I have finally mastered the making of the humble scone so I raised my hand to organise the kitchen café, thinking it would be a breeze after the plants. Boy, was I wrong.

In spite of all my best efforts to run a well organised operation we were run off our feet. The customers left us alone at first as they scoured the tables of second hand books and household goods looking for bargains then they arrived en masse and chaos descended. By some miracle we kept our cool and satisfied every customer with teas, coffee, scones with jam and cream, apple pie, plates of mixed sandwiches and various fancy cakes such as lumberjack and hummingbird. Just when we thought we were done and in the middle of the washing up, the church folk weary from their morning serving in the stall, came dribbling in looking for a sit down and something to eat and drink. For them the drink of choice turned out to be lime icecream sodas.

At the end of it all we were very satisfied that we had had a most successful event that was enjoyed by the community and the kitchen café managed to raise $660 for the church budget. Overall we raised about $4,800.00. 

I reckon in 6 months time I'll be about ready to front up again.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Warrigal, so nice that you have a green thumb, mine is black.   I'd love to try one of your scones!   Great that you were able to raise that kind of money for the church, and sounds like it was fun doing so...kudos!


----------



## Warrigal

No green thumb here. Just lots of trial and error. Some live and thrive, some don't.
The dead uns get composted and fertilise the next experiments.


----------



## Diwundrin

I'm the kiss of death to plants, Mum could grow anything in nothing but most things kark on me.  Those that don't become treasured family members, mostly because I'm so grateful that they survived my ministrations.  



Congrats on a good fete day Warri.  That was the only time the local Church ever saw me, when they had a fete on.  Think I mentioned those pink sponge 'Snowballs' that were worth getting there early for.

I used to look at some of the poor frazzled cooks, or more often their husbands, delivering the next batch of little baked wonders, and think, "why are you doing this to yourselves?"  

Feet up girl.


----------



## That Guy

Warrigal said:


> No green thumb here. Just lots of trial and error. Some live and thrive, some don't.
> The dead uns get composted and fertilise the next experiments.



My thumb turned green through much trial and error.  Check yours again...


----------



## That Guy

"Organized" the shed to make room for the new bike.  Will take it to the shop for them to build next week.

Watched the Niners get embarrassed by Seattle.  Sheesh.  Noticed that Seattle was studying and planning their game during the storm delay and SF was just laying around the locker room.  Not good.


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday morning I hiked for 45 minutes, then in the afternoon went back over one of the trails and cleared overgrown limbs and brush to making walking easier. I plan to clear another trail today.
I've got to go get gas today for the lawn mowers too.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> I've got to go get gas today for the lawn mowers too.



I remember when I could fill up the gas can for the lawnmower for a few dollars ... now $14 and up  ... guess the gas can is expanding.

With the drought in Texas,   I've been watering more than mowing this summer.   I've got some lawn raking to do today. .. have several Pine and Oak trees .. the  pine needles/pine cones are all over  the place.  And the squirrels have been shredding the pine cones like crazy, making a bigger mess.


----------



## Katybug

Warrigal said:


> Saturday was our church market day where we try to raise a bit of money to keep the church building maintained. For the past decade I have been the 'plant lady', growing all sorts of hardy plants to sell cheaply and it has been a fairly good earner. However I am becoming more arthritic of late and have lost interest in the plants so the returns have been diminishing over time.
> 
> I've become more interested in food and baking, particularly as I have finally mastered the making of the humble scone so I raised my hand to organise the kitchen café, thinking it would be a breeze after the plants. Boy, was I wrong.
> 
> In spite of all my best efforts to run a well organised operation we were run off our feet. The customers left us alone at first as they scoured the tables of second hand books and household goods looking for bargains then they arrived en masse and chaos descended. By some miracle we kept our cool and satisfied every customer with teas, coffee, scones with jam and cream, apple pie, plates of mixed sandwiches and various fancy cakes such as lumberjack and hummingbird. Just when we thought we were done and in the middle of the washing up, the church folk weary from their morning serving in the stall, came dribbling in looking for a sit down and something to eat and drink. For them the drink of choice turned out to be lime icecream sodas.
> 
> At the end of it all we were very satisfied that we had had a most successful event that was enjoyed by the community and the kitchen café managed to raise $660 for the church budget. Overall we raised about $4,800.00.
> 
> I reckon in 6 months time I'll be about ready to front up again.
> 
> :thumbsup:



I* love church market sales, some of the best baked goods ever!  So happy to hear it was a smashing success.  Something like that makes you so proud of your efforts.  Now, rest up in preparation for the next one.*


----------



## TICA

Took my Mom out for her errands this morning.  Dropped in to say a quick hello to my sister.   Time to tackle the "list".  Think cleaning the gutters and downspouts will be first and then will see how far I get!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Katybug

That Guy said:


> My thumb turned green through much trial and error.  Check yours again...



*Mine turned green too, after 3/4 of my life killing anything I even looked at.  It happened a few years ago and I amazed myself and everyone else who knew my reputation.  Too bad it will soon be ending and back to a dull patio.  Nothing works in winter other than pansies and being on the 2nd floor, I don't bother.  And I'm ready for a break with the daily watering & misting.  
*


----------



## dbeyat45

Just emptied 25mm (an inch) of rain out of our gauge ..... the first in a couple of months.  Tanks are full again .....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well, today was the first time we ventured out for a local walk since all the rains.  We wanted to take our nature walk in the park where dogs are not allowed, so we left the furkid home.  We didn't get far, as there was too much damage there.  The first photo shows the bridge that we always walk over, and the second photo is of a smaller foot bridge at the entrance, we couldn't even see where that bridge went, probably broke up in pieces.  

We never got to see the other bridge, as we couldn't go any further.  Lots of leaning trees also, as a result of flooding.  It'll be a looong time before we can enjoy this walk again, they have other more traveled areas to restore first, and with winter approaching there won't be any repairs done any time soon.

We ended going to the dog park area after all, which had it's own less intense version of flooded roads and standing lakes.  A bit muddy, and my feet were soaked...hubby was laughing at me because I was hiking my pants up and whining.   But I have no complaints, far from the devastation that others in the state are facing right now.


----------



## Diwundrin

That's sad you've lost your favourite place for a while at least SB, flood damage is seldom repaired quickly unless it's in a vital area.
At least not here.  The chain and boardwalk easier access to the beach was washed out 2 years ago and is still MIA. 



We got some heavy duty rainfall here last night too DB, the tank's a banker again but the rain hasn't left any puddles so it's still soaking in.
 Boy, was it dry.


----------



## rkunsaw

I  hope it gets repaired as soon as possible. It sure looks like a nice place for a walk.


----------



## Pappy

Sorry about those bridges SeaBreeze. Water can do terrible damage. We have a bridge near us that was damaged three years ago and it looks like it will never be repaired.


----------



## TICA

SeaBreeze, I look at those pictures and think "what a shame".    I'm hoping things will be back to normal for you soon.

Decided a few days ago to have some bathroom tiles replaced so my buddy came today to have a look.   We decided to wait until next week just in case I need more tiles than I bought (store isn't open again until Monday), so we sat on the deck and chatted all morning.  My daughter is home from work today and my son called so although it wasn't quite like we were all together, I'll take it!    Not sure what this afternoon will bring, but I do know we have enough leftovers that I won't be doing any cooking.:thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBreeze

*WELCOME BACK THWRider!*

Good day just turned GREAT, THWRider has just replied to my PM, and she should be posting again when she has time, she had computer problems. :bananalama:Hoping to hear from Ozarkgal soon, hope everything's okay with her.

Took the dog for a walk in the park, and mowed the back lawn.  Prepared a 'homemade' sauce for whole wheat spaghetti, and been doing a little housework.  I know...exciting life, lol.  Hope everyone's have a great one!


----------



## rkunsaw

Glad you heard from TWH. I too am wondering about Ozarkgal.

Sittin' on the back porch with a bowl of homemade soup watchin' the rain pouring down on the lake. We really needed the rain.

Our freezer door has gotten warped or sumpin. It won't seal. heck it won't lock and the light won't even go out. I tried adjusting it to no avail. Got a repairman coming out tonight. I'm thinkin' we'll have to get a new freezer. :distress:


----------



## JustBonee

Glad TWHRider has been heard from ...  Thanks Seabreeze.  ..Good day to you too! .. guess it's going on evening soon. 

I'm getting ready for some rainy/fall weather to hit Houston soon.  I'm so ready for that.    
I took down a dead pear tree this morning, by myself, and now I'm recouperating ..lol  .. had sharp needles giving me a hard time.
Have to get ready this weekend to cover the pool and get water tubes inflated to secure it all.  That is always fun. 

Happy day everyone ......


----------



## JustBonee

TWHRider said:


> Hi All!  Thank you for the warm welcome back!  I posted on Pappy's thread in the General Section as to why I've been MIA.
> 
> I sure hope Ozarkgal and her family are ok.
> 
> I'm hoping she's having internet or computer issues, like I had.  I was not happy spending all that moohlah on a new PC but I use a desktop like for a lot more things than traveling about the internet, so getting  tablet was not going to work -- at least not for my old fashioned self.  Maybe someone else knows how to use Word and Excel, on a tablet, then send the docs but I sure don't, nor do I want to - lol lol




Happy Day!  ..You've been gone so long ..... we forgot your name ... lol .. sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Jillaroo

_*Welcome back TWH sorry to hear about Duke, wishing him a speedy recovery. I kow how you feel about the email as the same thing happened to me a couple of years back, my fault i never logged out each day.
                 Now we need to know if Ozarkgal is ok as i am worried about her.*_


----------



## That Guy

New bike is at the shop getting built.  It's Friday!  Cue that terrible song . . .  Yea!


----------



## Diwundrin

Had a great day yesterday.  Some anonymous good Samaritan had wheeled my garbage bin in and put it in the right place where the car would miss it. No idea who but many thanks.  

Someone in a passing car waved to me, no idea who that was either but probably a neighbour from further up the road, doesn't matter,  I waved back and it made me smile.  

 The local shop had fresh bread in for once, Hallelujah!...  and there was a cheque in the mail!  Really, not kidding.  A genuine old fashioned cheque ... '_in the mail_'! 

  I can't get to the bank to cash it but it's always good to get one.

The little things that make good days.


----------



## SifuPhil

Anyone hear from OzarkGal yet? I'm a bit concerned ...




That Guy said:


> New bike is at the shop getting built.  It's Friday!  Cue that terrible song . . .  Yea!



NEW BIKE AT THE SHOP
Lyrics by SifuPhil
Music by the U.S. Kazoo Band


Been waitin' so long I'm gettin' hairy
Been waitin' so long I might just drop
But the day has finally come!
No more hitchin' with my thumb!
'Cause my new bike is finally at the shop.

Oh the seat is made of finest virgin leather
And the frame is ultra-high-tech space-age steel
And the tires are deluxe
Got a bell to warn the ducks
Shock absorbers so the bumps my butt won't feel.

(chorus)

My new bike is at the shop
My new bike is at the shop
And it's getting closer to me every day
When I get it there'll be smiles
And I'll ride a million miles
Just as long as that shop's bill I'll never pay


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> New bike is at the shop getting built.  It's Friday!  Cue that terrible song . . .  Yea!



Hope you have a great weekend That Guy, I know you have bikin' fever, so I hope you get it soon. 



Diwundrin said:


> Had a great day yesterday.  Some anonymous good Samaritan had wheeled my garbage bin in and put it in the right place where the car would miss it. No idea who but many thanks.
> 
> Someone in a passing car waved to me, no idea who that was either but probably a neighbour from further up the road, doesn't matter,  I waved back and it made me smile.
> 
> The local shop had fresh bread in for once, Hallelujah!...  and there was a cheque in the mail!  Really, not kidding.  A genuine old fashioned cheque ... '_in the mail_'!
> 
> I can't get to the bank to cash it but it's always good to get one.
> 
> The little things that make good days.



Sounds like a very nice day Di, I'm like you, the little thing can make life so pleasant! 



SifuPhil said:


> Anyone hear from OzarkGal yet? I'm a bit concerned ...
> 
> 
> NEW BIKE AT THE SHOP
> Lyrics by SifuPhil
> Music by the U.S. Kazoo Band



I haven't heard from OG yet, and I do get more worried day by day, hoping she'll pop in soon.  You and the U.S. Kazoo Band did a great job on that song for Guy!


----------



## Katybug

My daughter & g'daughter are going with me and my lil guy, Jordan, to the Lazy 5 ranch this morning.  Taking a horse drawn wagon ride with stops along the way to feed the exotic animals -- giraffes and all....food they provide.  It's rare for me to have him on a wk-end, so we're keeping our fingers crossed the weatherman is wrong and we'll get through the trip before the thunderstorms begin. We're all looking so forward to it. Things are just more fun when there's a sweet lil child involved.  I should have known we'd get rain, haven't had any in over a week!  Bum luck!

Wishing all of you a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Diwundrin

Have a fantastic time Katy, we'll keep fingers crossed about that rain holding off.


Some clown has just let off some fireworks and a couple of skyrockets in the park right near my window.  I saw the green flashes so knew what it was straight away but Belle was still doing her Rottweiler impersonations for a good 10 minutes after. It gave her heart a work out. 



Must have been for a kids party up the hill, I could hear the squeals and giggles in the distance.  No damage done but a heads-up might have been nice.
Happens a lot around here, they're illegal unlicenced,  but there's no cops within cooee and no one really minds as it's adults doing it.  First time in 'my' little park though.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Katy that sounds like a great day and a big bonus having the little man with you, enjoy yourself.
      Di we quite often have fireworks here as well, they can still get them in Canberra , poor little belle must have been frightened. I'm off to bed Nitey Nite_


----------



## Diwundrin

Ni ni Jilly, Belle wasn't frightened as much deeply outraged. She was giving them a good telling off.


----------



## That Guy

Those damned unexpected fireworks still have me diving for cover to this day.  Would have made me want to fire something back at them in return . . . but cooler thinking prevails.

Thanks to the SifuPhil All Senior Kazoo and Didgeridoo Marching Band for that great rendition of Bike at the Shop.

Things here are interesting.  Fall has fallen right on time with equinox just hours away.  Small front moving through with what they forecast as showers but so far only a cool breeze.  Looking out the window at quail making their way across the field.  Hello Kitty interested by giving them a chance to enjoy the seeds I scattered for them.  Got football on the tube.  Thought watching local San Jose State game a good idea but they're getting whooped.  America soon to be Kiwi Cup racing still going on.  Greatly irritated that the final race of the day was called on account of light winds this time.  Have said before and will say it again . . . they are weak!  Spoiled brats.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I heard three firecrackers go off last night around 11, not sure why, they usually wait until around a holiday for that.  I don't like it, and neither does my furkid.  Just got done with one of his least favorite things, a well needed bath...now when we're ready in the next couple of days, we'll finish grooming him.  Here's a pic of him in the tub, and after bath wooly bear pic...next on the to do list is to get the charcoals ready for hubby, he'll be barbequing some St. Louis ribs for us later.


----------



## That Guy

Whenever the dogs at the vineyard got a bath, I would laugh at them and say, "You smell like a girl".  Didn't take long for them to find something to roll in . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ohhh yeah, sure he'll find something ripe and funky to roll in soon enough.


----------



## SifuPhil

Awww, there's nothing like the smell of wet dog in the morning!

Well, roomy's romance is over, as I had a hunch it soon would be. Whatever happened hasn't been revealed to me yet, but she came through the door like a runaway locomotive and huffing just as loud. I'm sure I'll become party to the details, but the fact that she threw her credit card at me and asked me to get an online background check on him sort of shows she wants something to remember him by.

It's for the best - I had nothing but bad feelings about this guy.

She had gone out and bought a ton of food for them - now she told me to be ready to eat a lot.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow, I hope she's okay!  Sounds like she was pretty shaken when she came in!  Could his background be any worse than the stuff she knows already?  Anyhoo, glad she kicked him to the curb, he sounded like bad news all around....just hope he doesn't try stalking her or something.


----------



## SifuPhil

Maybe that's why she said she's glad she has "her monk" here. 

He was ticked-off the other night when she was at his place, talking about being worked over by the system and someone owing him money, then segued into saying how he was going to go out and "set things right". 

All the behavioral traits of other psychotics I have known ...


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Phil*, he's really the poor victim isn't he?   I just got done grooming my dog's head, hubby will finish off the rest of him tomorrow.  Lot of grappling to keep him in place, he will do his best to look the wrong way, lean away from me, step back and forth to get away...so cooperative, lol.  Got me thinking of Ozarkgal again , she used to be a professional groomer, and does her three Ganstas herself...we miss you OG, come back soon! :love_heart:  Here's a before and a couple of after head shots, surprised he has any beard left, I'm always cutting off matted clumps...


----------



## Anne

Phil, glad to hear she got rid of him; he didn't sound like a good partner prospect at all....scary, in fact!!

Seabreeze, your dog looks cute, but perhaps not altogether happy with the bath.    What kind of dog is he???


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Anne, he doesn't like baths or groomings at all, but has to put up with them several times a year.  He's a Standard Schnauzer.


----------



## TICA

Phil - sounds like things with the roommate are going in a good direction (just my opinion)!
SeaBreeze, love your dog - mine won't go near water - have to push them outside when it rains.  

Had a busy weekend, did some grooming (no riding), brunch with the barn owner, had some trees taken down at the future home stead.   What a mess!  We separated the trees that could be potential fence posts and made a huge pile of them, also have another pile for firewood.  Tried to make a burn pile but there is just too many limbs and I don't want a raging fire, so have been talking to contractors about coming in and chipping.  Could use the chips on the trails and chipping is more better for the environment so think that is the way to go.

Also had an open house on Sunday so lots of cleaning involved for that little event.   Today is laundry day and getting ready for a firewood delivery.  The wood mentioned above will be used for the new house, although I'm beginning to wonder if that will ever happen.  Such a slow process....


----------



## Diwundrin

You'll get there TICA.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks TICA, he's a good boy, 11 years old now.  Don't mind the rain or water really, but hates the thunder...don't blame him.  You sound like you have a lot on your plate there, just keep plugging along, soon you'll be enjoying the new house, and this will be just distant memory.


----------



## TICA

Did a bit of laundry this morning, just the bedding from the pet crates and have been stacking fire wood as well.  Love the wood fire on chilly  evenings, but..... SO much work involved.  I did have a fire two nights ago as it is nippy at night now.   Love a fire when I've had a bad day - I call it my comfort fire as it really does do my soul good.

Provincial elections about to happen here and honestly, there isn't anyone worth voting for - what to do??

Sun is shining today, windy and about 16 C so a great day for outdoor work.   Hoping my back holds out.  I tend not to think about the aches and pains I know I'll have tonight so I'll do some more stacking before the day is out.  Have two cords so the sooner it's done, the better!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## GDAD

Saturday 28th september; 2,54 am Can't sleep, back aches, run out of morphine patches.
I'm up having a Chivars Regal, might have another couple!!!!!!!!:uncomfortableness:hwell:


----------



## dbeyat45

Delivered two grandchickens home yesterday .... picked a different one up this morning for a sleepover.  I know he'll be good.


----------



## Diwundrin

GDAD said:


> Saturday 28th september; 2,54 am Can't sleep, back aches, run out of morphine patches.
> I'm up having a Chivars Regal, might have another couple!!!!!!!!:uncomfortableness:hwell:



Noticed you were up and around at 2ish this morning just before I turned in, figured you were having problems.  Hope it's short term Gdad.  Hope the alternative medication did you some good too.


----------



## Bee

This morning I am being picked up by my daughter to spend the day at hers to celebrate my great grandsons  first birthday, there will be a little tea party for when his older sister comes home from school and then this evening two of my older grandaughters and their partners will arrive after work for dinner.

I will be back home some time tomorrow.


----------



## Warrigal

Sounds lovely Bee.
Enjoy every minute.


----------



## dbeyat45

Have put the three-year-old grandson to bed (this is the last night of his three day sleepover) and ordered extra oxygen cylinders for the grandparents when we start recovery tomorrow.  

PS:  Only kidding.


----------



## Diwundrin

How long have they been storing oxygen in Shiraz bottles?


----------



## Pappy

Busy, busy, busy. Off to dentist, oil change for car, need to get groceries and need to get paint for camper. A lot of things to do before we leave campgrounds.
 Beautiful weather here for over a week and more on the way. High 70's.


----------



## Jillaroo

Diwundrin said:


> How long have been storing oxygen in Shiraz bottles?


----------



## Jackie22

Beautiful day here too....gotta mow the grass again as soon as dew dries up, yard is nice and green again.

Everyone have a great Monday.


----------



## basefare

Got out into the world yesterday. A new Michaels store had a grand opening. All parking lots full, parked a block away.
 Roommate walked back to Michaels with her fifty percent off coupon, I went into a nearby Academy. I looked for stretch waist pants; couldn't find any, looked at guns, then slingshots. Decided time to go back to the car. Couldn't find the front of the store. Was about to asked someone how to get out when I noticed one direction seemed to be darker while another appeared lighter. I went for the light which was opposite where I thought I should go. I get lost and have frequent nightmares about getting lost. I losing something.


----------



## That Guy

Diwundrin said:


> How long have they been storing oxygen in Shiraz bottles?



Replace the O2 with CO2 and you'll have a lovely sparkling wine . . .


----------



## That Guy

Always go for the light, basefare . . . right through the end...


----------



## SeaBreeze

basefare said:


> Couldn't find the front of the store. Was about to asked someone how to get out when I noticed one direction seemed to be darker while another appeared lighter. I went for the light which was opposite where I thought I should go. I get lost and have frequent nightmares about getting lost. I losing something.



You're not alone Basefare, I also have a bad sense of direction and also have dreams of being lost.  Hubby makes jokes, especially when we're camping in the woods, that if he's ever lost, he'll ask me which way to go, and then head in the other direction. layful:


----------



## Katybug

Not a good day for me as a Nanny for a divorced couple who share 50/50 custody of their beautiful son, whom I love as if he were my own.  I prefer to be paid once a month and today was payday.   Dad must have been out of sorts as he just decided this afternoon it's time for Mom to pay her part to me.  He's always picked up the entire tab, as well he should. As a very small example, he owns 8 homes (mostly vacation homes, and he travels the world over on a regular basis, and she lives in a small -- tho very new & nice -- apartment and hasn't had a vacation in years....nuff said!)

This presents a bad situation all the way round, and will create World War III, as he's a millionaire several times over and she's a sales person for residential real estate. She struggles like most of the rest of us, and gets no child support -- never has, ONLY because she has never asked for it.    British women are strong, too strong! She should have been getting child support/alimony all these years, as I see it.  Admirable, but not practical, especially since his cheating was the reason for the divorce.

In the meantime, I'm caught in the middle, and the reason I've said before I earn every penny I make in walking such a fine line with the two of them. It's extremely challenging at times, but the good far outweighs the bad.  This child is one who makes all the negatives disappear, incredibly endearing.  

The situation will soon resolve itself.  A court action is pending for child support (tho he doesn't have a clue) and pretty easy to see whose side I'm on.  Hope the judge sees it the same way. I could never express my true feelings to anyone other than to those of you who could never incriminate me. (wink!)  It's such a big part of my life, stressful as can be, but it feels so good to get it out.  We all know what stress can do to our systems if we let it.


----------



## Jillaroo

_That's terrible Katy, let's hope the court sorts it out, i hate seeing these rich guys shun their responsibilities_


----------



## Diwundrin

> I generally have a good sense of direction but I did get totally twisted  around in a new Penny's store, at the mall, years ago.  I think they  configured that store for women to get confused because I kept circling  back to the Women's department - lollol



You're not alone TWH, I used to take evil delight when shopping with Mum to ask her which way we had to go to get out of a big department store.  She would go totally blank, then a hint of panic would surface, then she'd start the big bluff and point in whatever direction took her fancy but she never had a clue!  She was the least oriented person I ever knew.  
When waiting on a train in the underground she'd always be the only person on the platform looking into the wrong tunnel to see if the train was coming. 

 
Even after I explained that the signal lights were at the mouth of the *departure* tunnel she still didn't get it.  You couldn't take her into the bush without a length of string on her, and find a car in a car park?  Hahaaahahahah.  If it was white then it was mine as far as she was concerned.  ... and no. She wasn't a blonde. 

Katy, that's a sad but common story.  It goes both ways though, I worked with a tart who walked out on a good man and a baby son because they interferred with her good times schedule.  She paid him nothing, even though we were on reasonably good salaries and she could have contributed some of her clubbing money to the little fella's well being.  Her husband was either too proud or too scared to take her to court for support money in case they took his son from him and granted her custody, so she got away with it, and worse laughed about it.  
Every couple of months she'd phone him and arrange to see the son for an hour or so when it suited her just to annoy him.  She was a total bitch.  The worst part of it is that if she ever had sued for custody the stupid Family Court would probably have given him to her.  But she never did that because she didn't want him.  She'd be about my age now, wonder if she's still having a great time?


----------



## SifuPhil

When I was a little snot-nosed kid my Mom would take me to Genung's Department Store in downtown Yonkers, NY.



It was a wonderful, magical and navigable store, even though it had 3 or 4 floors and a basement. It was a simple rectangle and you always knew how to get out - well, you really only had two choices, forward or back - if one didn't work you picked the other.

The last time I was in a modern mall was a few years ago, a Macy's. I SWEAR they hired the inventors of the Rubik's Cube and the Chinese finger trap to design this place, then brought in a few hedge-maze designers for the finishing touches. I spent 10 minutes lost in Perfumes - every time I made one complete lap of the department I was awarded a squirt of the latest "masculine aromatherapy aerosol", which to MY olfactory senses smelled not unlike the working gal I used to know down on 32[SUP]nd[/SUP] Street.

I finally managed to escape this _Carousel of Despair_ only to find myself smack in the middle of _The Forbidden Zone_, a place where many men far braver than I had perished - in fact, their bleached bones were on display everywhere I looked.

I was in Lady's Undergarments.

Young ladies holding up strange, multi-colored and flimsy garments paused and glared at me, then looked around quickly to see where my wife was. As I had none at the time this fact raised a silent alarm among the dozen or so women browsing the racks. Like a flock of birds telepathically communicating orders they all suddenly dropped their unmentionables and flew the coop, leaving me in a pile of silky disdain.

By the time I recovered from this ordeal and managed somehow to find the main mall I was too tired to even remember what I had come to purchase. Rather than turn around and once again face that gauzy gauntlet I decided to spend the night in the Hickory Farms store, where I soon enough curled up under a display of Holiday Meat Trays and fell fast asleep.


----------



## TICA

Thread for September closed folks.  See the October one.


----------



## Bee

TWHRider said:


> Ok Bee, my PC says you posted around 3:00 AM; I think we're both on U.S. Central time.  That means either you're too excited to sleep and are anxiously waiting to be on the road, or your daughter wants to get an early start to beat traffic.
> 
> Either way, have a wonderful day!



Hi! TWH, it was actually 9.10AM U.K. time when I posted and my daughter picked me up at 9.30AM U.K. time


I had a great time with the family, thankyou.


----------

